# SC Teacher Used Limbaugh's Book To Teach Third Graders About Slavery



## MarcATL (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers

Can you believe this crap?

SC Teacher Used Limbaugh's Book To Teach Third Graders About Slavery

Are you cool with this? Is this OK w/you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2014)

As long as it's accurate I dont have a problem with it at all.

   It's better than this crap no doubt...


----------



## blastoff (Aug 7, 2014)

Mainly it'll be lefty idiots who have a problem with Rush's book being used as a teaching tool.  Shocking I know.


----------



## Zander (Aug 7, 2014)

Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Dad2three (Aug 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As long as it's accurate I dont have a problem with it at all.
> 
> It's better than this crap no doubt...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA





What a mess! Time Travel? Revisionist history? A talking horse? NAMED LIBERTY?!! 

INDOCTRINATION? Weird I thought conservatives were against it?


Pravda type double speak and misinformation 

Being written by someone who can't report current events correctly, what would make anyone think he'd do anything different with history?


----------



## Dad2three (Aug 7, 2014)

Zander said:


> Doesn't bother me at all.



The book leaves out the part where Rush Revere avoids fighting the British because of the Boil on his behind.


----------



## Dad2three (Aug 7, 2014)

blastoff said:


> Mainly it'll be lefty idiots who have a problem with Rush's book being used as a teaching tool.  Shocking I know.



Did you ever wonder why they are called ditto heads?  It is because they can't critically think for themselves.  Poor poor lemmings of an angry white man  who is seeing his world view collapse around him.

Nobody has done more to destroy our future than Rush. Children do not want to read a book written by a gasbag. Children deserve better than lies and demagoguery


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2014)

Dad2three said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's accurate I dont have a problem with it at all.
> ...



   Illiteracy seems to still be a problem.....because you apparently cant read.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



Excellent tool for creating future low information voters


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 7, 2014)

To the right Rush is as legitimate a source of information as anything.  Of course they are cool with it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...


I found myself listening to quite bit of Pumpkin-head lately and he does sound like a little, 12 year old kid.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2014)

Dad2three said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't bother me at all.
> ...



Listen my children and you shall hear
How Rush dodged the draft with a boil on his rear


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...


If it was accurate, and given that Limbo's idea of history is childish and cartoonish, I suppose so.
I shrug my shoulders at it because at that age most of the history indoctrination the kids receive isn't any better.


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 7, 2014)

It's very stirring when her class sings "Barack The Magic Negro."


----------



## hadit (Aug 7, 2014)

Dad2three said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Mainly it'll be lefty idiots who have a problem with Rush's book being used as a teaching tool.  Shocking I know.
> ...



Have you read the book and are you ready to point out the "lies and demagoguery" you seem certain lie within?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2014)

The fat lush is an amazing phenomenon. That book is about 75% fiction as is the garbage he spews on his show. And, the RWs just eat it up. They actually don't care that he lied about Paul Revere and that he ADMITS he lied. 

OTOH, they feel the same way about faux - they know they're being lied to and they love it. 

And, why is John Boehner so terrified of that fat drug addict? Why does he call him for his marching orders? That's an ineresting relationship but its failing because Ted Cruz is in charge of the House now. 

The Republican party is just a hot mess.


----------



## hadit (Aug 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



So the writer of the book is more important than the content of the book?  Is that why Hillary's tome won't break even?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2014)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Yes. According to the "author", he is more important. 

Do RWs realize that the lush is the main character?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2014)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Are they teaching Hillarys book in schools?


----------



## Zander (Aug 7, 2014)

The mere mention of Rush's name sends liberals into fits of rage and hatred.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm going to get the books , read them and if they are good I'll send them to the Grandkids


----------



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2014)

Give it rest lefties. She "used" the book while apparently adhering to the school's curriculum. Next the radical left will start book burning fires like their nazi heroes and outlaw the Bible in schools. Oh, they already did that?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 7, 2014)

Zander said:


> Doesn't bother me at all.





JWBooth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...





blastoff said:


> Mainly it'll be lefty idiots who have a problem with Rush's book being used as a teaching tool.  Shocking I know.


I have taken notice of the hyper partisans in the thread who are totally cool w/it.

Noted.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The fat lush is an amazing phenomenon. That book is about 75% fiction as is the garbage he spews on his show. And, the RWs just eat it up. They actually don't care that he lied about Paul Revere and that he ADMITS he lied.
> 
> OTOH, they feel the same way about faux - they know they're being lied to and they love it.
> 
> ...


Sadly, you are right.

It's crystal clear to see, at this point, that the radical right simply have no sense of decency, fairness or even common sense.

They are drivel by pure, rabid, partisan ideology.

Nother else matters to them. Nothing.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 7, 2014)

> "I used that as a way to introduce the Civil War, you know, because we were about to enter a discussion on the time when slavery existed in our country, but because of what you said in the book and the way that you explained the Founders' passion for our country, it was because of that that slavery inevitably was abolished," she said. "So I felt like that would be a good way to get some conversation going."



Ah, truthiness...


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > If it was accurate, and given that Limbo's idea of history is childish and cartoonish, I suppose so.
> ...


Yep, just dripping with hyper-partisanship.....

gimmie a break...


----------



## Dad2three (Aug 7, 2014)

hadit said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



First, I have a degree in history (Minor Cal Poly) , second TIME TRAVEL AND A TALKING HORSE? lol

Pilgrims and Puritans are not interchangeable.


As Rush sees it,&#8220;The true story of Thanksgiving is how socialism failed.&#8221;

BZZ

Right Wing Continues to Push &#8220;Socialist Pilgrims&#8221; Myth


*Despite a comprehensive repudiation by historians of the belief that the original Pilgrims were socialists who only began to succeed and prosper once they turned to capitalism, on this Thanksgiving conservative leaders and writers continue to spread the urban legend that the settlers were almost doomed by their socialist-ways.*

Some background: according to real historians, the Pilgrims held their land in common &#8220;in the interest of realizing a profit sooner, and was only intended for the short term; historians say the Pilgrims were more like shareholders in an early corporation than subjects of socialism.&#8221; But the settlers, who came from different part of England, &#8220;spoke different dialects and had different methods of farming, and looked upon each other with great wariness.&#8221; Because of such difficulties, the colony scrapped the land arrangements in 1623, yet the colony held the first Thanksgiving in 1621 and the original &#8220;arrangement did not produce famine.&#8221;

*But that hasn&#8217;t stopped the Right from propagating the myth that the failures of &#8220;socialism&#8221; forced them to embrace capitalism*


Right Wing Continues to Push ?Socialist Pilgrims? Myth | Right Wing Watch


 Leave aside the question of whether this country is on the march to socialism (conservatives say yes, and blame the Democrats). What does the record say?

Historians say that the settlers in Plymouth, and their supporters in England, did indeed agree to hold their property in common &#8212; William Bradford, the governor, referred to it in his writings as the &#8220;common course.&#8221; But the plan was in the interest of realizing a profit sooner, and was only intended for the short term; historians say the Pilgrims were more like shareholders in an early corporation than subjects of socialism.

&#8220;It was directed ultimately to private profit,&#8221; said Richard Pickering, a historian of early America and the deputy director of Plimoth Plantation, a museum devoted to keeping the Pilgrims&#8217; story alive.

*The arrangement did not produce famine. If it had, Bradford would not have declared the three days of sport and feasting in 1621 that became known as the first Thanksgiving.* &#8220;The celebration would never have happened if the harvest was going to be less than enough to get them by,&#8221; Mr. Pickering said. &#8220;They would have saved it and rationed it to get by.&#8221;

The competing versions of the story note Bradford&#8217;s writings about &#8220;confusion and discontent&#8221; and accusations of &#8220;laziness&#8221; among the colonists. But Mr. Pickering said this grumbling had more to do with the fact that the Plymouth colony was bringing together settlers from all over England, at a time when most people never moved more than 10 miles from home. They spoke different dialects and had different methods of farming, and looked upon each other with great wariness.

&#8220;One man&#8217;s laziness is another man&#8217;s industry, based on the agricultural methods they&#8217;ve learned as young people,&#8221; he said. 



* Bradford did get rid of the common course &#8212; but it was in 1623, after the first Thanksgiving, and not because the system wasn&#8217;t working*. The Pilgrims just didn&#8217;t like it. In the accounts of colonists, Mr. Pickering said, &#8220;there was griping and groaning.&#8221;

&#8220;Bachelors didn&#8217;t want to feed the wives of married men, and women don&#8217;t want to do the laundry of the bachelors,&#8221; he said.

The real reason agriculture became more profitable over the years, Mr. Pickering said, is that the Pilgrims were getting better at farming crops like corn that had been unknown to them in England.

*As for Jamestown, there was famine. But historians dispute the characterization of the colony as a collectivist society. &#8220;To call it socialism is wildly inaccurate,&#8221;* said Karen Ordahl Kupperman, a historian at New York University and the author of &#8220;The Jamestown Project.&#8221; *&#8220;It was a contracted company, and everybody worked for the company. I mean, is Halliburton a socialist scheme?&#8221;*

The widespread deaths resulted mostly from malaria. Tree ring studies suggest that the settlement was also plagued by drought.

But the biggest problem, Professor Kupperman said, was the lack of planning. The Virginia settlers came to the New World thinking that they could find gold or a route to the Pacific Ocean via the Chesapeake Bay, and make a quick buck by setting up a trading station like others were establishing in the East Indies.

&#8220;It was just wishful thinking,&#8221; she said, &#8220;a failure to recognize that these things are really, really difficult.&#8221;

*The Tea Party&#8217;s take on Thanksgiving may have its roots in the cold war. *


MORE

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/weekinreview/21zernike.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Dad2three (Aug 7, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> > "I used that as a way to introduce the Civil War, you know, because we were about to enter a discussion on the time when slavery existed in our country, but because of what you said in the book and the way that you explained the Founders' passion for our country, it was because of that that slavery inevitably was abolished," she said. "So I felt like that would be a good way to get some conversation going."
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, truthiness...



Founders passion? Oh you mean the first 4 of 5 Prez who owned slaves, but LOVED freedom....


----------



## whitehall (Aug 7, 2014)

Get the book bonfires ready. The modern Nazis in the democrat party are ready to destroy the 1st Amendment for good.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2014)

.

Lots of anger, name-calling and insults, of course.

And a nice helping of hatred of America's history and Founding Fathers, as usual.

Has anyone read the book?  Perhaps you can point out the historical errors and we can discuss.

.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 8, 2014)

hadit said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...




He'll reply just as soon as Rachel Maddow tells him what he thinks...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2014)

Progs don't even have to read the book to know its full of Capitalist misinformation. The American started a system where the proles had no power; rich white man used black as slave labors to build a nation where they could chew tobacco and create manmade global warming

We need to reform our educational system. We're paying for our cultural suicide


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

If Rush had a Time-Travelling Horse, maybe he could go back in time and prevent his arrest for soliciting a male prostitute in 1973.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As long as it's accurate I dont have a problem with it at all.
> 
> It's better than this crap no doubt...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA



No more scary than this..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 8, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> To the right Rush is as legitimate a source of information as anything.  Of course they are cool with it.



Democrats trust Obama's word .. how utterly stupid and ridiculous is that...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...


Have you read his book Mark?


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's accurate I dont have a problem with it at all.
> ...


Can you imagine sending your child to a group like that?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Lots of anger, name-calling and insults, of course.
> 
> ...



No, I have not read it, but pardon me for being skeptical that a book written by Rush Limbaugh is an appropriate education tool, just as I don't believe it's appropriate for schools to be showing Al Gore's _Inconvenient Truth_ as a scientific aid.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No, I find that kind of behavior incredibly disturbing.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Religion should be free of politics.  Do the parents know what this camp is doing?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw the book at the remainder book store we frequent. Its fiction and insulting fiction at that.

Why would the school allow fiction to be taught in place of facts?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



yeah yeah, they hate teachers, firemen, policemen, doctors, scientist, liberals who makes up ugly lies like, conservatives hates blah blah blah
You're the one who hates teachers you're all bent over a book they used you posted it to rant over it

just wow and then accuse others of hating


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Except that Al Gore's book has been endorsed by a lot of scientists in the field of climatology. 

No historian worth his salt would be caught having a drink with Limbaugh's work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Lots of anger, name-calling and insults, of course.
> 
> ...



Where to start?  

Dad2Three did a good job pointing out how Limbaugh's claim that the Pilgrims tried "socialism" and failed is an urban legend not born out by facts. 

Here's another pretty good criticism of Limbaugh's books on a literary level. 

https://www.kirkusreviews.com/features/rush-rush-rushing-abyss/#continue_reading_post


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



So the writer points out one example - that Limbaugh evidently blames communitarianism for the effects of a harsh winter - and otherwise tosses out a few vague criticisms without specifics or examples of how Limbaugh has misrepresented our founding and growth.  

The writer does make fun of a horse.  

He does admit he doesn't like Limbaugh's politics.

Is that it?  Is that as bad as it gets?

My guess is that the Left assumes that the book is very pro-American, and that flies right in the face of their passionate efforts to diminish our creation, our growth and our place in the world.  Our very existence.

I wouldn't worry, Joe.  Limbaugh's books won't slow down your efforts.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> [
> 
> So the writer points out one example - that Limbaugh evidently blames communitarianism for the effects of a harsh winter - and otherwise tosses out a few vague criticisms without specifics or examples of how Limbaugh has misrepresented our founding and growth.
> 
> ...



I served America in her armed forces for 11 years.  You talk a lot of smack, I put it on the line.  NOr did I avoid Military Service like Limbaugh claiming to have a cyst on his ass. 

So I honesty don't want to hear this being "pro-American".  It's pretty much this fat fuck Limbaugh trying to rationalize greed and wealth inequality. 

As far as "diminishing our creation", how does having honest discussions about history do that?  

Frankly, I take great comfort in knowing the Pilgrims and the Founding Fathers were just as dysfunctional as we are.  And, yes, talking about the genocide of Native Americans and Slavery might not be the crisp, clean self-image we want of our history, but it's there. 

The Pilgrims did not flee religous persecution.  They just wanted a land where they could impose their religious stupidity without question. 

The Founding Fathers were not fighting for "Freedom".  They just didn't want to pay their  taxes. 

Why is admitting these things diminishing us? 

What diminishes us is that a character like Limbaugh, a fat, lying hypocritical fraud, can have as much influence as he has, and no one calls him on it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Another point to Mac.  The thing about "communtarianism' isn't a minor quibble. 

It's the whole premise of Rush's argument the Pilgrims, and one he has made for years.  

It just doesn't happen to be true.  The Pilgrims did fine.  they had plenty of food once the indians showed them what to grow and what to hunt.  

"Gee, Squanto, sorry about the Genocide."

"SOrry, what?" 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/weekinreview/21zernike.html?pagewanted=2&_r=0

Sadly, the problems occurred because of the same kind of selfishness that you love. 

Bradford did get rid of the common course  but it was in 1623, after the first Thanksgiving, and not because the system wasnt working. The Pilgrims just didnt like it. In the accounts of colonists, Mr. Pickering said, there was griping and groaning. 

Bachelors didnt want to feed the wives of married men, and women dont want to do the laundry of the bachelors, he said. 

The real reason agriculture became more profitable over the years, Mr. Pickering said, is that the Pilgrims were getting better at farming crops like corn that had been unknown to them in England. 

As for Jamestown, there was famine. But historians dispute the characterization of the colony as a collectivist society. To call it socialism is wildly inaccurate, said Karen Ordahl Kupperman, a historian at New York University and the author of The Jamestown Project. It was a contracted company, and everybody worked for the company. I mean, is Halliburton a socialist scheme? 

The widespread deaths resulted mostly from malaria. Tree ring studies suggest that the settlement was also plagued by drought. 

But the biggest problem, Professor Kupperman said, was the lack of planning. The Virginia settlers came to the New World thinking that they could find gold or a route to the Pacific Ocean via the Chesapeake Bay, and make a quick buck by setting up a trading station like others were establishing in the East Indies. 

It was just wishful thinking, she said, a failure to recognize that these things are really, really difficult. 

So let's get this straight.  The "Communists" at Plymouth did just fine, until they decided they simply didn't want to do that anymore. 

Meanwhile, at Jamestown, the Captialists quickly had a nasty famine, lots of people died due to bad planning and management, and a lot of people were in it for a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Final Point. 

A big problem I frequently find with Historical Fiction or Dramas is that we tend to apply our own values to them. 

Either in saying, "Look how backwards those people were" or giving them modern day sensibilities.  

So Robert Graves Claudius sounds like a 20th century Englishman rather than an ancient Roman.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 9, 2014)

.

Joe, your military service doesn't preclude me from "talking smack".  And until you folks in the PC Police manage to stop people from disagreeing with you on internet message boards, you'll need to either learn to live with it or utilize the "ignore" function.

I'm merely observing what the American Left is doing at a macro level:  We stole the land from the Indians, we stole land from the Mexicans, the Founding Fathers were slaveholders, capitalism is evil, Americans are racists, white people are evil, America must be "changed" and "fundamentally transformed" and "re-made" and on and on.  And on and on and on.  I see these types of conversations far more than I see them saying anything positive about America or its history, and it's not even close.  

It doesn't make them wrong about any of their individual points, but it does make it pretty clear that they're not terribly enamored with this country.  

Denials notwithstanding.

And no doubt, Limbaugh's approach isn't going to sit with you as a result.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Joe, your military service doesn't preclude me from "talking smack".  And until you folks in the PC Police manage to stop people from disagreeing with you on internet message boards, you'll need to either learn to live with it or utilize the "ignore" function.



I guess hiding on an internet board is all you have left.  I doubt you talk this kind of smack in any kind of workplace. 




Mac1958 said:


> .
> I'm merely observing what the American Left is doing at a macro level:  We stole the land from the Indians, we stole land from the Mexicans, the Founding Fathers were slaveholders, capitalism is evil, Americans are racists, white people are evil, America must be "changed" and "fundamentally transformed" and "re-made" and on and on.  And on and on and on.  I see these types of conversations far more than I see them saying anything positive about America or its history, and it's not even close.
> 
> It doesn't make them wrong about any of their individual points, but it does make it pretty clear that they're not terribly enamored with this country.
> ...



"Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel" - Samuel Johnson. 

You see, I see these kinds of conversations as healthy. It seems to me that you don't really want to discuss the evils of racism or capitalism, so you instead say that people who do want to talk about them don't love America.   America is a great country because we had Abe Lincoln, Susan B. Anthony, Martin Luther King who didn't just sit down and pretend everything was fine, but that this country had problems and needed to change. 





Mac1958 said:


> .
> And no doubt, Limbaugh's approach isn't going to sit with you as a result.
> 
> .



What doesn't sit well with me about Limbaugh is that he spends three hours a day rationalizing the worst parts of our society.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 9, 2014)

* 

I purchased two of these books for my children today at the Barnes &amp; Noble in North Haven CT after reading the first few chapters.  I'm a U.S. history teacher at a private high school here in CT and I must say that this book may just spark a child's interest in history. 

I'm reading some of the reviews and I must say that either someone let the left wing fuddie duddies out of the loony bin or the Common Core curriculum has tainted their minds with negativity.

 Amazing piece of literature, I believe we have found the architect who has laid the foundation against
the fundamental transformation of this country. 

It's pieces of art like this book that will lay the landscape of our youth's minds and be theroadblock in the way a socialism in this great country.

 If you love your children, freedoms and  our country, you will get this book for your children.    *

Rush Revere and the Brave Pilgrims: Time-Travel Adventures with Exceptional Americans by Rush Limbaugh | 9781476755861 | Hardcover | Barnes & Noble


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 9, 2014)

Children love this book and it has opened the "discover history" door for their minds. YAY!






*
Customer Reviews
Average Rating 4.5*

Rush Revere and the Brave Pilgrims: Time-Travel Adventures with Exceptional Americans by Rush Limbaugh | 9781476755861 | Hardcover | Barnes & Noble


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Strange.  I don't use personal insults or name-calling here or at the workplace.  My communication is essentially the same, although I must admit I use the word "fuck" or some version of it here more than at work.  Put a few beers in me and put my buddies around me and the "fuck" usage probably moves more toward parity.   Well, and full disclosure, my buddies and I do get pretty vicious with the personal insults and name-calling, but it's all in fun there.  Unlike here.

And yes, I'm always quite candid and honest, about pretty much everything, here or at work.  Not sure why I would need to "hide".  Weird that you would try that one, but whatever makes you feel a little better.

As far as the rest goes, you claim you like this country, and I don't believe you.  So, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



And for good reason. Its extremely well researched and factual. 

The tee potty wing of Rs is anti-constitution. No, they didn't start out that way but they sold out to the likes of the Kochs and Limbaugh. 

If true Americans would read Limbaugh's books, they'd be outraged.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> *
> 
> I purchased two of these books for my children today at the Barnes &amp; Noble in North Haven CT after reading the first few chapters.  I'm a U.S. history teacher at a private high school here in CT and I must say that this book may just spark a child's interest in history.
> 
> ...



I suspect you're lying about having bought two but if you would just READ it and compare it to the FACTS. 

C'mon kg, you don't always have to be the town druggie and drunk. Use your head for a change. READ the book.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Children love this book and it has opened the "discover history" door for their minds. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,that's not true. This fiction does not awaken an interest in our history. What it will do is teach them not to think and not to value of our incredible story. 

It has started them down a road of believing lies about our country. The right lies, Limbaugh is the head of the GOP and certainly the head of the those who tell lies to get votes. 

Enough gullible parents and VIOLA! 

A whole new version of revolutionary times.

Damn RWs. I just hate what they're doing to our country. 

Not surprising they want to take Thomas Jefferson out of the history textbooks. Next, we'll hear they're putting Rush Limbaugh in instead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I've got a box full of medals that says otherwise.  

Unlike you, I just don't mistake the wealthy for my country


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 9, 2014)

just amazing how bent they get over even his books 

that's just sad people... and Marc should apologize to conservatives for that ugly lie (they dislike teachers) in his rant over a book


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 9, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



What do you think?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 9, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> just amazing how bent they get over even his books
> 
> that's just sad people... and Marc should apologize to conservatives for that ugly lie (they dislike teachers) in his rant over a book



Wrong again. 

Let him write all the fiction he wants and let the ignorant idiots suck up. I really don't care. 

But, he has rewritten our history to fit his own agenda and yes, I do object to that. 

Just once - base your opinion on knowledge.  READ the frikken book.


----------



## Zander (Aug 9, 2014)

Liberal books they like to "teach" from...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 9, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> *
> 
> I purchased two of these books for my children today at the Barnes &amp; Noble in North Haven CT after reading the first few chapters.  I'm a U.S. history teacher at a private high school here in CT and I must say that this book may just spark a child's interest in history.
> 
> ...



You are a History teacher? 

I'm going to drink myself into a fucking stupor.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 9, 2014)

I would introduce these books to students if I were a teacher. Why not?  I would not, however, use them as a text or plan lessons from them.


----------



## initforme (Aug 11, 2014)

As long as it teaches that

1). Slavery is an awful dark time in American history
2). Many or most slaves were mistreated by their lazy plantation owners..emphasis on lazy as in too lazy to do the work themselves so they have to find people to do all the labor without profiting.... heck low wages and hard work... today's business model
3). Its wrong to think that one race is superior to another

As long as those three facts are included, I have no problems.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



I'm cool with almost anything Rush does which riles you up.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2014)

Zander said:


> Liberal books they like to "teach" from...



Don't get your point. 

You object for some reason?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 11, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...



This is exactly what's wrong with RWs. They don't know the content and don't want to know the content. They feel this way about everything. 

The are sheep and they admit to being sheep. 

They believe and do what they are told. 

They are the opposite and the enemy of what our founding fathers were and what they believed.

What always surprises me is that people lie [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] actually admit it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION] is extremely talented. 

Especially late at night, after she's had a few.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2014)

some on here reminds me of the Nazi book burners

sheesh all over one book because it's from Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



I am not sure, I didn't read the book, did you? 

If it is accurate, I'm good with it. If it isn't then I have an issue.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So you have read the book and know it is inaccurate?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm going to drink myself into a fucking stupor.



This isn't any different from any other day for you is it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> some on here reminds me of the Nazi book burners
> 
> sheesh all over one book because it's from Rush Limbaugh



You are very consistent. You consistently fuck up the English language. 

a person......reminds me of....

some on here ......remind me of....

This is 3rd grade stuff. Have some self respect.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to drink myself into a fucking stupor.
> ...



Hmmm.  That's an uninteresting fail. Did you think of it all by yourself?


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Oh, but I can back up my shit with enough substantiation to keep you quiet most of the time.

And the reason you are kept quiet is because Rush knows of what he speaks.

I know of what I speak.

And you are just a troll.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 11, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Except you found it interesting enough to comment. Wow! Talk about a drunk imbecile.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Hey now! Maybe if you repeat that often enough.....you'll begin to believe it. That sounds like a fun experiment.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...


Yeah, I know...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...w-your-perceived-opponent-feels-about-it.html


----------



## initforme (Aug 12, 2014)

slave owners were cowards... that should be included.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



So, she used a thruthful, factual book dealing with the history of this great land and you and others of your ilk are enraged about it?

To me, it means the book must be setting the record straight - something liberans and progressive refuse to deal with.

Really gets your goat, doesn't it, that all THREE of Rush's books are selling like crazy!


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, forgot to ask - did any of you outraged posters bother to READ one or more of the books?


----------



## elektra (Aug 12, 2014)

Dad2three said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



You are mad Marxism failed? You call those who oppose Marxism radical?

You know history, thanks for qualifying yourself.

Oh, and thanks for the radical view from the revisionist, bravo.


----------



## elektra (Aug 12, 2014)

Hate and Bigotry continues from the democrats, Democrats were and are the KKK, Democrats denied blacks the right to vote, Democrats of course call anything less than their bigotry, "radical". A fool knows not that he is a fool, the liberal bigoted Democrat can not see his own hate and ignorance.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...





I see the sarcasm.....
Glad to see you find low information a problem in America.


No doubt you dashed off a strongly worded letter to the Obama administration when you found out that the IRS was targeting groups that intended to teach the Constitution.....

You did, didn't you?

I'd hate to find out that you are a hypocrite........



"At various points over the past two years, *Internal Revenue Service officials targeted nonprofit groups that criticized the government and sought to educate Americans about the U.S. Constitution,* according to documents in an audit conducted by the agency's inspector general."
IRS targeted groups that criticized the government, IG report says - The Washington Post


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...





You wouldn't support any draft dodger...would ya'?

And you sure wouldn't vote for one......unless you were a hypocrite.....


[Note: After the draft letter, below, there is a transcript of a February 1992 Nightline program in which then-Governor Bill Clinton discusses the controversial draft letter with Ted Koppel.]

"Dear Colonel Holmes,
I am sorry to be so long in writing. I know I promised to let you hear from me at least once a month, and from now on you will, but I have had to have some time to think about this first letter. Almost daily since my return to England I have thought about writing, about what I want to and ought to say. *First, I want to thank you, not just for saving me from the draft,* but for being so kind and decent to me last summer, when I was as low as I have ever been. One thing which made the bond we struck in good faith somewhat palatable to me was my high regard for you personally. In retrospect, it seems that the admiration might not have been mutual had you known a little more about me, about my political beliefs and activities. At least you might have thought me more fit for the draft than for ROTC. Let me try to explain.	

From my work I came to believe that the draft system itself is illegitimate. No government really rooted in limited, parliamentary democracy should have the power to make its citizens fight and kill and die in a war they may oppose, a war which even possibly may be wrong, a war which, in any case, does not involve immediately the peace and freedom of the nation.
Because of my opposition to the draft and the war, I am in great sympathy with those who are not willing to fight, kill, and maybe die for their country, that is, the particular policy of a particular government, right or wrong.
 I am writing too in the hope that my telling this one story will help you understand more clearly how so many fine people have come to find themselves loving their country but loathing the military, to which you and other good men have devoted years, lifetimes and the best service you could give. To many of us, it is no longer clear what is service and what is dis-service, or if it is clear, the conclusion is likely to be illegal.

Bill Clinton's Draft Letter | The Clinton Years | FRONTLINE | PBS




Did ya' get that part?
*First, I want to thank you, not just for saving me from the draft,*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2014)

Impenitent said:


> It's very stirring when her class sings "Barack The Magic Negro."





Bet you don't know where "Barack The Magic Negro" originated.....

....otherwise you wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...





I just looked it up on Amazon.....3,931 reviews...


...every single one was favorable.





How ya' like that, boyyyyyeeeeeee???


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 12, 2014)

Does the book explain how many South Carolinian conservatives Americans had to shoot to get that 'liberty' for blacks that Rush is raving about?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 13, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Does the book explain how many South Carolinian conservatives Americans had to shoot to get that 'liberty' for blacks that Rush is raving about?





I sure hope he didn't leave this out....

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that* the Klan was a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party* 
Foner, Reconstruction: Americas Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877, p. 425


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The IRS targeted TeaTards

and Teatards have no concept of the Constitution


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...



Dittoheads are obedient aren't they?


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...





EXACTLY...the right is in a fight against reality. The nation is becoming more multi-racial and multi-ethnic.
They need single-minded 'Limbaugh youth' to clense their communuities of unpure ways of thinking


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 13, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > It's very stirring when her class sings "Barack The Magic Negro."
> ...



I am familiar with how it's used, but do go on about it anyway, as you wish.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 14, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Does the book explain how many South Carolinian conservatives Americans had to shoot to get that 'liberty' for blacks that Rush is raving about?
> ...



If you think you can convince us that Nathan Bedford Forrest was a liberal,

by all means, entertain us.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 14, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> ...



Like this one?

*Rush Revere and the First Patriots: Time-Travel Adventures With Exceptional Americans (Kindle Edition) 

Not educational, informative, or even entertaining. If you like history taught by hateful people who get pleasure out of inciting and demeaning this may be the book for you; but true Americans know to stay away.*

http://www.amazon.com/Rush-Revere-F...rtBy=bySubmissionDateDescending&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## whitehall (Aug 14, 2014)

It doesn't look like the teacher mentioned slavery. Maybe the ever vigilant Media Matters folks added the word "slavery" to give the story a racial flavor so that lefties keep that hatred edge they like so well.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 14, 2014)

Are the brave new world movers on the radical left going to start burning books now? I think the best temperature is "Fahrenheit 451". Will the reference to the roaring twenties, "The Great Gatsby" be banned in schools because you don't like F. Scott Fitzgerald's politics? Maybe the Dept of Education should have arson squads to weed out those pesky history books that don't conform to liberal thinking.


----------



## elektra (Aug 18, 2014)

The book in Question is not about Slavery, but it does state in one sentence at the end, 



> Slavery is Evil



With Rush Limbaugh making the statement that Slavery is Evil, I can understand why the Democrats, Liberals, and Independents are upset, imagine calling Slavery Evil, when so many Democrats, Liberals, and Independents are Bigots and wish for the return of Slavery.

The Radical Right Wing can not call a Democratic Institution such as Slavery evil, it makes the Liberals look bad.


----------



## initforme (Aug 18, 2014)

He got it right... slavery was evil and those who owned slaves were cowardly in the least.  Not one to be proud of.


----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2014)

initforme said:


> He got it right... slavery was evil and those who owned slaves were cowardly in the least.  Not one to be proud of.



Whoa!

Think you're going a little overboard here.

People who owned slaves did so because it was normal for their time and positions. Many of them treated their slaves with more care and understanding than their other workers. [Yes, because they were a valuable commodity to many]. 

And remember, it was blacks who captured and enslaved them to start with!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

longknife said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Think you're going a little overboard here.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should read a history book instead of getting all your knowledge from _Gone with the Wind. _


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 19, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...




give that teacher an A+++++++++++++++


MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 20, 2014)

On the bright side, it's not like the liberal owned education system is teaching kids how to read.


----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2014)

Why am I not the least bit surprised that the Leftists here have NEVER READ ANY OF THE THREE BOOKS!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

longknife said:


> Why am I not the least bit surprised that the Leftists here have NEVER READ ANY OF THE THREE BOOKS!!!!!



You mean why haven't we read a children's book full of propaganda?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not the least bit surprised that the Leftists here have NEVER READ ANY OF THE THREE BOOKS!!!!!
> ...



 What do you have against Dr. Suess?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



1) He didn't fill his books with propaganda. 
2) as a rule, most adults don't read those unless they are reading them to a child.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 1) Alright, we've established that you've never read The Lorax.
 2) Yes, adults tend to read children's books to children. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



1) The Lorax is propaganda?  Really?  Wow, Right Wingers are Nutz. 
2) I couldn't imagine any responsible adult reading something from a drug-abusing, closeted homosexual racist like LImbaugh unless they are intentionally raising a sociopath.


----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not the least bit surprised that the Leftists here have NEVER READ ANY OF THE THREE BOOKS!!!!!
> ...



Well, it would mean that, unlike most liberals, you actually conducted some research before shooting off your mouth.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 21, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 1) Not only are Right Wingers Nutz, they also know what the definition of propaganda is. Propaganda is a form of communication aimed at influencing the population toward a cause. Rather this cause is to save the rain forest or brush your teeth, it is propaganda. Not all propaganda is bad. I suspect that Dr. Suess would be the first one to admit that many of his stories have a message. Don't be a Grinch. 
 2) Why do liberals always accuse people they hate of being gay? I don't really cotton to the whole homophobic liberal nonsense. I personally don't care what sexual orientation people are. I hope someday you can accept people's differences and focus on your own inner demons. Geez... talk about a sociopath.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 
1) If you think common sense messages like "Christmas is about more than presents" and "Don't totally destroy the environment" are propaganda, it's kind of nutty.

2) Rush Limbaugh was arrested in 1973 for soliciting a male undercover cop when he worked under the name Jeff Christie.  I do notice you didn't dispute the drugs or racism, though.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



1) We've already established that you don't know the definition of "propaganda". Why are you reiterating it ? We get it.
2) Googling Jeff Christie I noticed that the only information I could find were from far left, often debunked hack sites. That is not to say it's not true. I don't really care. I just wish I could find out more information from less conspiracy centric hate groups.
  My point remains though. You put the term "closet homosexual" with the same language as "drug abuser",  "racist", and "sociopath". I'm just wondering how many  homosexuals would consider your comment a compliment. I suspect none.
  p.s.
I didn't respond to your allegations that Rush was a drug addicted racist sociopath because I though your sophomoric rant was just dumb and silly. Why respond?
   Obviously,I was more interested in responding to this trend I see among the far left. Disparaging republicans by accusing them of being gay or using gay slurs like "teabagger" as if there was something wrong with being gay even though the far left pretends to be open minded and compassionate. The left's hypocrisy is as obvious as their homophobia.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> [
> 
> 1) We've already established that you don't know the definition of "propaganda". Why are you reiterating it ? We get it.


 
I understand it perfectly fine.  You seem a tad confused.




JohnL.Burke said:


> [
> 2) Googling Jeff Christie I noticed that the only information I could find were from far left, often debunked hack sites. That is not to say it's not true. I don't really care. I just wish I could find out more information from less conspiracy centric hate groups.
> My point remains though. You put the term "closet homosexual" with the same language as "drug abuser",  "racist", and "sociopath". I'm just wondering how many  homosexuals would consider your comment a compliment. I suspect none.


 
You mean if you don't get your information from corporate media you don't accept it? What a tool.

Nothing wrong with being gay.  Everything is wrong with being a self-loathing gay who appeals to homophobia.   How long before Beard #4 gets sick of his hypocrisy?




JohnL.Burke said:


> [
> p.s.
> I didn't respond to your allegations that Rush was a drug addicted racist sociopath because I though your sophomoric rant was just dumb and silly. Why respond?
> Obviously, I was more interested in responding to this trend I see among the far left. Disparaging republicans by accusing them of being gay or using gay slurs like "teabagger" as if there was something wrong with being gay even though the far left pretends to be open minded and compassionate. The left's hypocrisy is as obvious as their homophobia.


 
Wow, guy, that wasn't even a good try. You guys know you all called yourself "Teabaggers" before you realized what it meant, right?

It's Limbaugh's self-hate that obviously makes him such a miserable person.[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

LOL! I don't need to get my news from corporate media. Just some sort of media will do. Ya know, as opposed to often debunked left wing propagandists and individual  conspiratorial  nut jobs.

Yes, I suppose tea partiers called themselves tea baggers. As you pointed out though, they didn't know what it meant because of their ignorance when it came to homophobic slurs. Leave it to the left to knowingly repeat homophobic slurs just as often as they repeat economic ruin, soft bigotry and a dysfunctional education system condemning large swaths of America. At least the left isn't ignorant when it comes to slurring gays though. You guys got that down, perfectly. Congratulations.

Also, the fact that you call Limbaugh a miserable person and yet still defend Bill Ayers says more than I can about your rather interesting political leanings.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> [Q]
> 
> LOL! I don't need to get my news from corporate media. Just some sort of media will do. Ya know, as opposed to often debunked left wing propagandists and individual  conspiratorial  nut jobs.
> 
> ...


 
You're the one hung up about Ayers 40 years after anyone else still gave a shit.

Teabagger was hysterical because you guys kept saying it.

And you know what, I'd love to have my life before George W. Stupid back.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 23, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > [Q]
> ...



 Most people are hung up on domestic terrorists. Most of us don't like them.

 You amuse easily if you think "teabagger" is hysterical. Then again, I guess humor is subjective. Perhaps you would enjoy a nice minstrel show?

 I wish you had your life back before George W. Bush too! Maybe you were more coherent back then.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> [
> 
> 
> Most people are hung up on domestic terrorists. Most of us don't like them.
> ...


 
No, back then  I was one of your right wing assholes who really thought a president lying about a blow job was a big deal.

I didn't know when I had it good.

And, yeah, "Teabagger" is fucking hysterical.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



  Thank you for sharing. I hope you feel better.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...


 
You admission you lost the argument is duly noted.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 What was there left to argue? You find teabagging hysterically funny and you don't care about Clinton's blowjob. Duly noted.


----------



## elektra (Aug 25, 2014)

Rush Limbaugh is the best newscaster in America, now he is the best author of History books for children.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The fat lush is an amazing phenomenon. That book is about 75% fiction as is the garbage he spews on his show. And, the RWs just eat it up. They actually don't care that he lied about Paul Revere and that he ADMITS he lied.
> 
> OTOH, they feel the same way about faux - they know they're being lied to and they love it.
> 
> ...



So you have read the book and can point out the falsies right,or just the same old narrow minded slant you always have?

News flash Rush isn't the head of anything but his show


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The fat lush is an amazing phenomenon. That book is about 75% fiction as is the garbage he spews on his show. And, the RWs just eat it up. They actually don't care that he lied about Paul Revere and that he ADMITS he lied.
> ...



Yeah uh... that's kind of why he's got no bidness writing history books for kids.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

elektra said:


> Rush Limbaugh is the best newscaster in America, now he is the best author of History books for children.



"Newscaster" huh?


----------



## elektra (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh is the best newscaster in America, now he is the best author of History books for children.
> ...


Yes, newscaster. The best at that, which is why the left hate, Rush


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Ah, life in Paranoia Man comic books... so simple...


----------



## elektra (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The best newscaster as well as political commentator.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Not say he should or shouldn't but just saying it doesn't make it so. Have you read the BOOK?


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't know what's worse, this or teaching Biology and evolution with a book of Jewish fairy tales (OT).


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 25, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Don't know what's worse, this or teaching Biology and evolution with a book of Jewish fairy tales (OT).



So just what makes it worse?? What about the book that is false,or should just say you r a simpleton that cant see past his own bigotry and hate,a trade mark of the ignorant.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Well news flash, he ain't no newscaster, and even Lush would tell you that.  And this just in -- there's no such thing as "best" commentary.  There's only that with which you agree or disagree.  Opinion cannot be quantified.

But do go on with the "left hate" thingy.  That's some funny shit.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Don't know what's worse, this or teaching Biology and evolution with a book of Jewish fairy tales (OT).



Kind of like taking driving lessons from Evel Knievel.

Kind of like hiring Harold Stassen to run your political campaign.

Kind of like a baseball team naming Barack O'bama as starting pitcher.


----------



## elektra (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Right, the left hate nobody, least of all Rush, and you are so far above the fray, we should all look to you for the truth.

Rush calls himself "America's Anchorman", pogo, your opinion is ill-informed.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



My opinion is "ill-informed" because you think I hate and I think I don't.
So you know what I feel better than I do.
Case closed.


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2014)

I love how all these liberals put down books they haven't even bothered to read.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh is the best newscaster in America, now he is the best author of History books for children.
> ...



Longknife "disagrees".

So -- you think Lush Rimjob _IS_ a "newscaster"?  When has he ever done a "newscast"?
Do tell.


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Longknife "disagrees".
> 
> So -- you think Lush Rimjob _IS_ a "newscaster"?  When has he ever done a "newscast"?
> Do tell.



Okay, he is clearly a commentator about news and political issues.

The point is that he clearly makes his points with plenty of FACTS to back them up.

The millions who daily listen to him clearly indicate his popularity.

Name one Lefty commentator even close.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Longknife "disagrees".
> ...



Wouldn't know --- I don't listen to "commentators".  It's a synonym for '"wankers".
But I know what "news" is and what ain't.


----------



## elektra (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Every morning, maybe you should lis


Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


You wish to rim while drunk? Sicko.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

Ummmmmmmmmm..... those are not "newscasts".  News is objective and disinterested.
"Who, what, where, when".  Not "why".  "Why" and "what it means" are _entirely _subjective.

What Lush Rimjob does, by his own description, is "make you mad" so that he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".  None of that is in any way related to "news".  News (real news) never makes money.  There is no profit in simply reporting what happened.

Damn, the unwashed don't even know what news *is* any more.


----------



## elektra (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm..... those are not "newscasts".  News is objective and disinterested.
> "Who, what, where, when".  Not "why".  "Why" and "what it means" are _entirely _subjective.
> 
> What Lush Rimjob does, by his own description, is "make you mad" so that he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".  None of that is in any way related to "news".  News (real news) never makes money.  There is no profit in simply reporting what happened.
> ...


Pogo is a liar.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmmmmmmm..... those are not "newscasts".  News is objective and disinterested.
> ...



Explain.


----------



## elektra (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Explain yourself, why lie, pogo?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



So ----  you can't.  That makes you a liar.


----------



## elektra (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogo, you are such a petty person, so full of hate and lies, so many posts that are nothing but flames or trolls.

Go ahead, negative rep my posts, I am sure your score is more precious to your life than I care about mine.

Seeing how angry and petty Pogo is over the simple on a message board tells much about pogo.

Have fun with the negative rep button, it is all you got pogo .


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo, you are such a petty person, so full of hate and lies, so many posts that are nothing but flames or trolls.
> 
> Go ahead, negative rep my posts, I am sure your score is more precious to your life than I care about mine.
> 
> ...




Well let's add this up.
You come waltzing in here, call me a "liar"; I ask you to explain that, and you can't.

What exactly do you expect here?  Ice cream cones?  Box of chocolates?  Dinner and a movie?
"Rep" no longer exists anyway.


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, you are such a petty person, so full of hate and lies, so many posts that are nothing but flames or trolls.
> ...



I waltzed in here? Yea, I say let's add the posts in which pogo makes vulgar remarks or simple accusations with no other comment. 

So what are.you doing pogo, you got all the quick vulgar remarks, I say at best, they make you a liar, pick any of your nasty comments and expand  it into an intelligent conversation with substance. 

Until then pogo is the one waltzing, trolling and flaming. 

A petty troll calling people names, as well as a liar, how else can one  sum up all these posts/trolls of pogp's.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Again..............  _Link?_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> I guess this is why so many self-proclaimed Conservatives don't like teachers
> 
> Can you believe this crap?
> 
> ...



It's bound to be a lot more fucking accurate than the Howard Zinn book you Communists push down the throat of children.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Well let's add this up.
> You come waltzing in here, call me a "liar"; I ask you to explain that, and you can't.
> 
> What exactly do you expect here?  Ice cream cones?  Box of chocolates?  Dinner and a movie?
> "Rep" no longer exists anyway.




Poor Pogo, without his negs, he's as impotent on the board as he is in the bedroom


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You first.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 27, 2014)

.

No doubt Limbaugh's book is very pro-America.

Which explains the anger from so many.

.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...








Your turn.


----------



## elektra (Aug 28, 2014)

Pogo, you can validate your posts with a link or not, I presume you can't, either way you display much gall, demanding a link after so many of pogo 's posts where flames and vulgarity.

Next time if you wish to engage try a bit of humility and honesty, pogo acts civil? After being vulgar?

Pogo, one does not exchange links with you, one trades flames, that is how pogo waltzed in, pogo you can't change your dance now.

GOOD DAY !


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo, you can validate your posts with a link or not, I presume you can't, either way you display much gall, demanding a link after so many of pogo 's posts where flames and vulgarity.
> 
> Next time if you wish to engage try a bit of humility and honesty, pogo acts civil? After being vulgar?
> 
> ...



What exactly do you expect me to "link"?  You're the one who came oozing in here calling me a "liar" -- burden of proof is _yours_.  YOU made the assertion.

I gave your request for links exactly the answer it deserved.  Ask a silly question....

and by the way IT'S NIGHT TIME.  

I take it you still have no link then.  No quote, no nuttin'.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 1, 2014)

the funny thing is uneducated libs are clueless to Rush. Rush is one of the most "UNracist" (is that a word?) person in media. Look it up; do research on him, his life, his employees and close friends. He loves black people. I post this because libs for years have said, among many other things that he was/is a racist. SO.......ANY chance they get to criticize him..........


----------



## Pogo (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, "take that bone out of your nose and call me back"..


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 1, 2014)

his closet friends are black...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 1, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> his closet friends are black...



I don't think Dominican prostitutes count as "friends" actually...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> his *closet* friends are black...



You mean Rush is finally going to come out of the Closet?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 2, 2014)

elektra said:


> Pogo, you can validate your posts with a link or not, I presume you can't, either way you display much gall, demanding a link after so many of pogo 's posts where flames and vulgarity.
> 
> Next time if you wish to engage try a bit of humility and honesty, pogo acts civil? After being vulgar?
> 
> ...



Hi Electra;

You have to forgive Pogo, he is what is normally called a "troll." His primary purpose is to create turmoil and drama.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, you can validate your posts with a link or not, I presume you can't, either way you display much gall, demanding a link after so many of pogo 's posts where flames and vulgarity.
> ...



You have to forgive Pothead.  Ever since he got his ass handed to him in the Rachel Carson thread he's been on a hissyfit mission.


I invited Elektra to post these "lies".  She failed because they don't exist.  End of story.  And they all lived happily ever after.  Except for Pothead who still fills his tank at BP ----  Butthurtia Permanente.


----------



## elektra (Sep 2, 2014)

Pogo the troll, flames, insults, and lies. Now pogo attempts to engage. Right.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2014)

At least I know how to spell your name right.

Btw your window has not closed for quoting said 'lies'.  It's a new week -- watcha got?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> You have to forgive Pothead.  Ever since he got his ass handed to him in the Rachel Carson thread he's been on a hissyfit mission.



Yeah, I "got my ass handed to me" the same way Israel got their ass handed to them in the 6 day war!





> I invited Elektra to post these "lies".  She failed because they don't exist.  End of story.  And they all lived happily ever after.  Except for Pothead who still fills his tank at BP ----  Butthurtia Permanente.



You trolled Elektra with your usual bullshit. 30% of what you post is factual and accurate - you seem to think the rest of us should enjoy sorting through the shit to find it...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 4, 2014)

The problem with Limbaugh's approach is that he was an idealized, sanitized version of American history that validates his world view. 

Which I guess works if you never hear a contrary opinion.  

Now, I grew up Catholic. Which means I went to 12 years of Catholic Schools and frankly didn't hear anything that departed from the Catholic party line until I was in college.  

So imagine how amazed I was to find out in College how the Catholic Church was hip-deep in bed with the Nazis in World War II.


----------

